# High urine ph



## Angelwing (Feb 20, 2011)

A little over a month ago I got a new dog, 23lbs. I noticed right away that she was peeing frequently and not able to hold it for very long (she turned 1 year last month) so went to the vet and discovered she has a uti and a high ph (9). Treated the uti and went back to the vet 3 weeks later for a recheck and while the uti is gone, urine ph is still high, at 9. Both times she had eaten a couple hours before the test (I've been reading that it can fluctuate after meals etc) but I'm worried because it's so high. My vet wants me to feed that awful Royal Canin food but unless I absolutely have to, I'd prefer to find an alternate solution. She was eating eagle pack at the breeders but when I got her I switched her to Acana (ranchlands and grasslands) mixed with a little Smack/canned Evo and water to the Acana. A couple times per week she gets tripe. The last couple weeks I've been adding a small amount of ACV to one of the dog's water bowls, which they don't mind drinking. So now I'm not exactly sure what to do. I have fed raw in the past to my other dogs and cats, and while the cats still eat raw I haven't been giving it to the dogs much (multitude of reasons). 

Are there other supplements I should be adding to her diet? Should I put the ACV in her food, instead (does ACV truly balance urine ph)? Should I try a different food, or add more water/canned food to her diet? Does anyone know what minerals etc are actually causing the high ph? I haven't found too much specific info online, yet. And lastly, should I get ph test strips and monitor her ph myself? How accurate are test strips?


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

All the Natural Balance, Holistic Select, and Nature's Variety have an expected urine pH of 6-6.5. I would stay away from any fish, because that can elevate pH and cause crystal/stone formation. Calcium, magnesium, and phosphorus are the building blocks to struvite ceystals. Not sure which ones you dog had, if she even had any. If you decide to switch foods, you should still mix moisture in with the kibble to flush her bladder. You can use ACV if you want, it would help to acidify the urine, but be careful not to use too much. I think for a 23 pound dog, a teaspoon and a bit once a day in their food would be good. My 16 pound pug gets one teaspoon a day.


----------

